# Vintage laser products/sure fire.



## Foot Hill (Jan 15, 2013)

Got these from retired cop. 
Any collecting value?
Or should I mod. Them up and bring them into the modern LED/lipo era. 






















Shown next to a preon 2 for comparison. 

Any info is greatly Appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## samuraishot (Jan 15, 2013)

All I can say is that I know you hit the jackpot with those. Many will chime in to give more information than I know.


----------



## Foot Hill (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice! I've always new they were a good buy when I saw "laser products" and all the huge fans of surefire. 

Can't wait for others to chime in.


----------



## BIGLOU (Jan 15, 2013)

6R (6P with A14 extender for B65 rechargable battery) with $RTH ($hort Rim Turbo Head) and 8X predeccesor to the 8AX. There is a tower drop-in for the SRTH I believe but no aftermarker drop-0in for the 8X/8AX unfortunately.


----------



## Foot Hill (Jan 15, 2013)

Do they have any collectors value?


----------



## 880arm (Jan 15, 2013)

Foot Hill said:


> Do they have any collectors value?



They do to this collector :twothumbs


----------



## Silgt (Jan 16, 2013)

Nah they have absolutely no collector value at all...I will take it scrap for $5/kg from you :naughty:


----------



## Foot Hill (Jan 18, 2013)

BIGLOU said:


> 6R (6P with A14 extender for B65 rechargable battery) with $RTH ($hort Rim Turbo Head) and 8X predeccesor to the 8AX. There is a tower drop-in for the SRTH I believe but no aftermarker drop-0in for the 8X/8AX unfortunately.



Where can I find the "drop in"?

Who makes it?


----------



## Foot Hill (Jan 18, 2013)

BIGLOU said:


> 6R (6P with A14 extender for B65 rechargable battery) with $RTH ($hort Rim Turbo Head) and 8X predeccesor to the 8AX. There is a tower drop-in for the SRTH I believe but no aftermarker drop-0in for the 8X/8AX unfortunately.



Us there a lithium batt. That will replace the b65 batt?
Thanks for your help, I am wanting a few more powerful lights (all I have is my edc preons,stylus pros and fenix ld01. 

Looking for a good XML-lithium 18650 type powered nightstand light. 
So theses old surefires might work for me BUT I do like having low modes so I don't blind myself getting through the house.


----------



## Foot Hill (Dec 6, 2013)

FYI..Ill be posting on eBay next few days, thanks for all the helpful info guys!


----------



## cland72 (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow, that didn't take long


----------



## Foot Hill (Dec 6, 2013)

Well I've got to part with them as I'm getting my TM26 soon!!! 
It will be my first sell on eBay. What should I post as minimum bid? 
I've no idea what these are worth.


----------



## Redhat703 (Dec 6, 2013)

Why don't you post them here in the Sell section? There will be plenty of folks who want to own those lights.


----------



## Illum (Dec 6, 2013)

Redhat703 said:


> Why don't you post them here in the Sell section? There will be plenty of folks who want to own those lights.


+1


----------



## Foot Hill (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok. Didn't know there was a for sell section on this forum. 
I just listed the 6R with turbo head and charger on eBay. (My first ebay sell) But I will check out the candlepower market place a bit more. 
I might put that 8x up for sale on it. Thanks guys!


----------

